# T bar rows



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone still use these as part of their back routine??

Seemed to be fashionable in Arnies day but dont see them talked about much now.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I like them, use them every back sesh.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> I like them, use them every back sesh.


Me too


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to do them at home, cracking exercise, I had to stop them though as I couldn't get enough weight on the other side to keep the bar straight (I did them off a barbell on the floor, both sides weighted and lifted one side)

great exercise


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I put an olympic bar in the corner of a room and use that.

Love the exercise and do it every other week, alt it with deads


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers lads.

I'm wanting to introduce this or barbell rows to add some thickness!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

cant beat old ones like this.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Yer did this today for the first time, great exercise will deffo be doing it again


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Would you guys rate T's over a barbell row?

To compliment V grip pulldowns and low cable rows?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do

chins/pull ups

Deads

Yates row

Tbar row

for back


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

kevo said:


> Would you guys rate T's over a barbell row?
> 
> To compliment V grip pulldowns and low cable rows?


Dont let anyone tell you which of those two is better. both done good and heavy will do the business. you have to figure out for yourself which you feel hits your back better for whatever reason

i like both very much and swap back and fro


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Used to do them but not atm, i quite like them we have a proper T-bar rower in the gym and its just easy to bang weight and row rather than setting up barbells etc.

Not doing them atm, using DB rows because my lower back is supported through placing less stress on it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep I defo use them. I think they are pretty damn crucial, they have helped me greatly but imo you gotta get good technique. Too many people do this load up with 1000 plates and just crappy throw about technique with momentum.

I load up with say 3 plates to start get my positining correct and prefer to use an under hand grip, lift and squeeze and contract the muscle, come back down and stretch the lats out. Really works big time for me, I go heavy enough to whats in my limits for working the back effectivly. I prefer them to bent over rows as well.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

use em both! why exclude one ore the other, rotate em


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

kevo said:


> Would you guys rate T's over a barbell row?


They are cool though you might get a better range of motion if you use 10kg plates rather than 20's.

I like using them for one arm dumbell row like movement, just hold on to bar that you load the weight onto and do the movement. plus you can add shed loads of weight if your gym doesn't have heavy dumbells.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I love T Bar rows, think they're awesome. I switch around between T bars and barbell rows to keep it mixed


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks all, will see how I get on with these and report back!


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

sully807 said:


> use em both! why exclude one ore the other, rotate em


x2 :thumb:

Both exercise will add thickness to your back.

T-Bars are really effective.

Can feel it in the middle of the back and pump in the back you get from it is amazing.


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice exercise i think.

Can sometimes feel less strain on the back performing T-Bar rows, in comparison to bent over rows, etc...

Nice movement.


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I like them, use them every back sesh.


same as this.....


----------

